# Anyone Use the Milwaukee M12 Inflator?



## pullen0 (Sep 2, 2018)

I already have M12 tools and batteries. It says it comes with a presta valve adapter. I’m looking at this to keep in the truck when I travel for trail rides. You can set the desired pressure to shut off. I’m thinking I’d over inflate a few psi and use my Topeak D2 to bleed down to desired pressure. 

I have a mini frame mounted pump for the trail. Does anyone run tubeless and carry a tube for emergency flat repairs on long trails to get back to your vehicle?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have looked at similar, they're pretty cheap, but my decision was to simply use a floor pump (no battery to go dead). I have several and keep one in the back of my vehicle. IDK if these battery inflators push enough air volume to be of much assistance in seating a tubeless tire, but it'd probably better than a floor pump. At home I use an air compressor with a tank which can deliver a high volume of air. Separate air tanks are pretty cheap and you can fill one up to 120psi and take that along in your vehicle if you think you'll be seating tubeless tires. I always carry a spare tube, something to boot the tire, a lever, and mini mtb pump when riding.

Many like CO2, but when you're out, you're out. And CO2 can cause latex based sealants to congeal as it neutralizes the ammonia which keeps the latex fluid.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

I have the dewalt version. I keep it in my car for roadtrips and use it to inflate a 5 gal air tank in my home shop for blowing grease out of bearings and chains etc. 

It works great for its intended purpose but it does not have a lossless chuck so you need to overinflate and bleed down as you described. 

I intended to see if there is some kind of lossless chuck adapter type thung that could be attached to the end. Do you kniw of anything like that?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

I dont think one of these units would seat a tubeless tire because they have no reservoir tank. I use my 5 gal portable air tank for that with great success.


----------



## koyota93 (Aug 19, 2013)

I used the Milwaukee M12 inflator to seat a Maxxis DHF tire the other day. It went on easy but I think I got lucky. The unit doesn’t have a tank to send continuous high pressure into the tire. It just happened to work out perfect for me.


----------



## Wired29 (Jul 23, 2009)

I use the M12 as I already have a bunch of other M12 tools. It works pretty good but the included presta adapter is crap.

I only carry a tube when I'm on an extra long ride. I have a plug kit but haven't had to use it yet this year (quickly looks for wood to knock on!).


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one and love it. It's what I use for my bikes the most. The gauge is rather accurate to the 1psi. I have managed to 7/8 of my tubeless tires seated with it alone. I ended up getting a presto chuck I just leave on it. I have a presta chuck always threaded on! Prestacycle Big Presta Head - Prestacycle LLC


----------



## ORhvac (Nov 22, 2018)

I have one i keep in my truck and one in my work van. I have used it too seat tires, but it really depends on your tire and rim combination. Some combos are just easier to do. If a combo is giving me a hard time I usually seat the bead with a tube and just break one side. Then reseat with the pump. Other than that, it’s a great pump that I use all the time for my bikes


----------

